# Moving to Spain??????



## Alidan (Feb 9, 2013)

Hello 
I'm after some advice really hope someone can help!!
My in laws moved to Spain just over a year ago and have got their own business over there now and would like me and my partner to join them over there with are children.
Now it all sounds great and it is beautiful where they are and they would have work for us too but I just don't know what to do.I have 2 older boys from a previous relationship who I have spoken to about it all and they have said to go for it, I just really wanted to know if its as easy as some people say it is to make the move and get kids into school etc, I know it's all about being prepared and doing things the right way. 
But we just want to make sure it's the right thing!!!


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Alidan said:


> Hello
> I'm after some advice really hope someone can help!!
> My in laws moved to Spain just over a year ago and have got their own business over there now and would like me and my partner to join them over there with are children.
> Now it all sounds great and it is beautiful where they are and they would have work for us too but I just don't know what to do.I have 2 older boys from a previous relationship who I have spoken to about it all and they have said to go for it, I just really wanted to know if its as easy as some people say it is to make the move and get kids into school etc, I know it's all about being prepared and doing things the right way.
> But we just want to make sure it's the right thing!!!


I would say that in general it's not easy, but it depends on so many things.
Work is one of them so if you've got that fixed you're about halfway there. You say that your inlaws have a business here and that you'd be working with them. Don't forget that Spain is in the middle of a huge financial crisis which taints all businesses so I would make sure that the business really is strong enough to survive even though spending is down and is strong enough to admit 2 more workers.
Then I would say that you have to consider the children. How old they are will effect things considerably. If they are primary school age they can probably go to state school and they'll pick up Spanish, even if they have a couple of months of struggling, and of course longer to be actually fluent. Older than 10 is pushing it a bit though, so then you'd be looking at private schooling and all that that entails. If children don't do well at school they have to repeat the year; plenty of Spanish children do, so if your children have problems they will too. In Primary it's not very common except in the last year which is 11-12 years old.
Lastly, you have to consider if you'd like to live where your in laws are and if you're prepared to leave your family and friends in the UK. Will you learn Spanish? Will you like being an immigrant, living in a foreign country? Will you like the scorching hot summers (depending where you are) Only you can say.
Look on the forum for threads about education and the area you're going to, and also for more information about unemployment, financial crisis, recession etc to be more informed


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Alidan said:


> Hello
> I'm after some advice really hope someone can help!!
> My in laws moved to Spain just over a year ago and have got their own business over there now and would like me and my partner to join them over there with are children.
> Now it all sounds great and it is beautiful where they are and they would have work for us too but I just don't know what to do.I have 2 older boys from a previous relationship who I have spoken to about it all and they have said to go for it, I just really wanted to know if its as easy as some people say it is to make the move and get kids into school etc, I know it's all about being prepared and doing things the right way.
> But we just want to make sure it's the right thing!!!


No. It's not easy, but I guess at least you would have backup from people already here. It took us over 6 months once we got here to get everything in place, and much longer before we felt comfortable that all was sorted out.

However, if you have the offer of work and you are willing to spend the time to learn Spanish then it sounds doable.

You're older boys though. Are they at school? Will they require work as well? Because the chances of them finding employment elsewhere than with your in laws would be minimal. If they are at school and about to do their exams, then it would be a bad time for them to move unless maybe you pay for them to go to a private english speaking school


----------



## Alidan (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi thanks for the comments in regards to the work side of things that really is the only bit I am sure about the rest is abit more scary, we have 2 boys aged 2 and 3 they can already speak more Spanish than I can from going over to visit their grandparents I think the main problem is me I keep trying to research things on the net and will see lots of stuff which is really positive but then also come across a few horror stories it is something I would like to do I love Spain and the people and the whole laid back attitude there seems to be over there.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Alidan said:


> Hi thanks for the comments in regards to the work side of things that really is the only bit I am sure about the rest is abit more scary, we have 2 boys aged 2 and 3 they can already speak more Spanish than I can from going over to visit their grandparents I think the main problem is me I keep trying to research things on the net and will see lots of stuff which is really positive but then also come across a few horror stories it is something I would like to do I love Spain and the people and the whole laid back attitude there seems to be over there.


as long as you're sure that the business can support 2 families then go for it!!

we've been here over 9 years now - lots of ups & downs along the way, but I can't ever imagine wanting to live anywhere else

my girls were a bit older than your boys when we came here, but once they went into Spanish school they settled right in


----------



## Alidan (Feb 9, 2013)

Hi thanks for the reply 
My 2 older boys wont be coming with us as they live with their mother but I still don't want them to think I'm just leaving them behind but have spoken to them they have both been very supportive of the idea. I think I just need to carry on looking into it and see where we end up I just don't want to rush into it and realise its been a big mistake. Thanks again


----------



## tarot650 (Sep 30, 2007)

Alidan said:


> Hello
> I'm after some advice really hope someone can help!!
> My in laws moved to Spain just over a year ago and have got their own business over there now and would like me and my partner to join them over there with are children.
> Now it all sounds great and it is beautiful where they are and they would have work for us too but I just don't know what to do.I have 2 older boys from a previous relationship who I have spoken to about it all and they have said to go for it, I just really wanted to know if its as easy as some people say it is to make the move and get kids into school etc, I know it's all about being prepared and doing things the right way.
> But we just want to make sure it's the right thing!!!


You can get all the good advise from posters on this forum but at the end of the day it's your decision.You say your inlaws have been here 12months with a successful business.It doesn't mean to say in another 12months that it might not have gone to the wall also you have not said which part of Spain they are in.I honestly do not think anybody can predict when this crisis is going to end.I suppose in hindsight the hardest thing for you is your children and that has been the cause of a lot of Brits going back to the UK and I know a lot of people will tell you different but it's not the bee all and end all living out here in todays climate as there are that many people scratching for work.Yes it really is a nice lifestyle if you are retired with no money worries.Bring back the good old Peseta there were not as many worries then. the only thing you are going to be guaranteed here is the fact that you are going to get a nice hot and long summer.If you are in a position where it won't cost you a lot of money then go for it or one day you might just say what if.


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

Presumably, you will be looking to use the contract of employment as your justification for satisfying the financial resources requirement for residency. Will they not have to show that there was no suitable Spaniard to fill the job before giving it to you? Not sure how this works or might be varied in respect of a family business. Will you be en employee or self-employed?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

baldilocks said:


> Presumably, you will be looking to use the contract of employment as your justification for satisfying the financial resources requirement for residency. *Will they not have to show that there was no suitable Spaniard to fill the job before giving it to you*? Not sure how this works or might be varied in respect of a family business. Will you be en employee or self-employed?


no, that wouldn't come into play because he's an EU citizen

he'd have to show ability to support himself & his family like any other EU citizen - that can be a contract of employment, autónomo registration or money in the bank


----------

